
Robots are wealth creators and taxing them is illogical - stablemap
https://www.ft.com/content/42ab292a-000d-11e7-8d8e-a5e3738f9ae4
======
bediger4000
Again with the Robotics-is-good-for-the-ruling-class thing!?!

Jobs are wealth creators and taxing them is illogical.

How about we at least don't subsidize them: don't let corporations amortize
the cost of the robots. I realize this has a lot of the same problems that
"tax the robots!" has, in that what's a robot and what's not? is a damn good
question, but still...

